# Virtual box FreeBSD host and FreeBSD guest



## roundkat (Feb 28, 2019)

Move a FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 VM (no GUI) running on Mac (High Sierra) -VirtualBox on Mac - Version 5.2.18 r124319 (Qt5.6.3)
To :
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 host (No GUI)
- virtualbox-ose-nox11 (Version: 5.2.22_2)
****
Hardware:
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz (3408.11-MHz K8-class CPU)
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8149606400 (7772 MB)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs

Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default    3.5T    776G    2.7T    22%    /
****
I only use FreeBSD packages, and the GENERIC kernel
Found one thread talking about performance issues:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/virtualbox-performance-under-freebsd12.69364/#post-415403
My Storage Controller:
<StorageController name="IDE" type="PIIX4" PortCount="2" useHostIOCache="true" Bootable="true">

I figured it would be easier to move the existing VM from the MAC to the new FreeBSD host.
Just looking for some help..
Thx
rk


----------

